# Germination in a day and a half!



## jjsunderground (Feb 8, 2008)

i must post my recent results with a stash tin used for germination. i wet a paper towel put the seed in it put it in the tin and close the lid. checked it a day in a half later and seeds had popped. all other germinations with this method have had 95% success.​


----------



## trillions of atoms (Feb 8, 2008)

i just drop my seeds in a glass of water and they crack in no time...


----------



## Kupunakane (Feb 9, 2008)

Hey there jj,
  Yeah, I do remember you talking about your germing tin before. Seems like it works very well, and it falls into my favorite catagory ( SIMPLE ).:farm:

smoke in peace
KingKahuuna


----------



## jasosebee (Feb 28, 2008)

sounds like a great idea. think ill try it out in a few days


----------



## the widowmaker (Feb 28, 2008)

This is what real growing is about, believing in yourself enough to find your own way instead of just buying everything you've been told.

GJ


----------



## Melissa (Feb 28, 2008)

it worked for me :tokie:


----------



## Fretless (Feb 28, 2008)

the widowmaker said:
			
		

> This is what real growing is about, believing in yourself enough to find your own way instead of just buying everything you've been told.
> 
> GJ


 
   True, and it is something like aquariums in that respect.  I had gotten a bag at some point, and commented on the seeds to my friend who sold it to me.  He'd been a stoner for 10 years before I ever was.
   "Those seeds won't grow," he said, or something like that.  Someone had told him bagseed wasn't viable.  He wasn't trying to mislead.
   Going by that, I planted all of them in one giant container, and ended up with waaaaay too many plants, and had to sacrifice dozens of the seedlings.


----------



## jjsunderground (Mar 2, 2008)

thanks guys...just happens to be an experimental method i first did when i was 14. and ive used it ever since. always works!​


----------



## smokybear (Mar 2, 2008)

Great idea my friend. Innovation is the spice of growing mj...good luck and keep us posted on those seedlings my friend..Grow it big.


----------



## dululsch (Mar 4, 2008)

Some say Bag and Some say straight up water which has the higher % I wonder......


----------



## harvester (Mar 9, 2008)

i just pop um in seperate ziplock bags with a little room temp tap water and they pop in 2-3 days 95%


----------



## constantine (Mar 10, 2008)

I used an AOL tin once.


----------



## Joseph James (Mar 13, 2008)

hello...yeah its JJ, forgot my login info so i started a new profile. thanks for all the positives guys, positivity makes my world go round!

 THANK YOU!

 also i would suggest this method to anyone who wants to make sure their seed are gonna pop. if they are viable...this method will ensure success.


----------



## StonedMouse (Apr 7, 2008)

I've heard of a technique where the grower puts the seeds in a sand-paper lined box and shakes the seeds about so it makes the shell weaker and therefore easier for the seedling to break through...I think its called scuffling...anyone recommend this?


----------



## Hick (Apr 7, 2008)

StonedMouse said:
			
		

> I've heard of a technique where the grower puts the seeds in a sand-paper lined box and shakes the seeds about so it makes the shell weaker and therefore easier for the seedling to break through...I think its called scuffling...anyone recommend this?


  I've heard of it/ used it on occasion. But only on older seeds, or seeds that I gad encountered germination problems with.
  An 'emery board' for womens nails, can be used to 'scuff' the seed right down the .."ridge" where the seed will crack.


----------



## slowmo77 (Apr 9, 2008)

man i love this place,, i gotta say this. i started 5 months ago with two plants just because i could, then i found this site, man i started reading and don't think i've stopped since, its the best hobby a smoker could have except for maybe jogging. but any way im rambling, just wanna say thanks for the great info and all the work that goes into this site. keep the info coming.


----------

